# Let's See Those Blue-Eyes Beauties!



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
There's something magical about kitties with blue eyes, and those baby blues range from piercing ice blue right through aquamarine, sky blue and deepest Lapis. Prompted by photos of the gorgeous Birmans posted by @Sacremist in the recent Welcome Thread that's been sullying the Cat Chat front page, I ran a couple of different theme searches, and could locate no single thread devoted to showing off all the blue-eyed darlings of Cat Chat - and this place is absolutely _rife_ with Meezers of every description - and all those _other_ "Eeses" too - Siamese and Javanese and Balinese and Eezers I don't even know about.

Let's see them all here then - a place where these blue-eyed beauties can shine - and where the rest of us can come to plot our next cat theft "ooh" and "ahh" over them! I'll even _start_ with my current Meese-like thing: Moo Shu Snowshoe. Oh, she's a beautiful girl - but _only_ on the _outside._



















There - I've shown you mine; now let's see yours!
.


----------



## raysmyheart

@1CatOverTheLine , Moo Shu has the most beautiful blue eyes!

Speedy, her eyes are more of a greyed blue and I remember the day her blue eyes met mine at the rescue!


----------



## Sacrechat

Here are some of my other blue eyed babies:

First another photo of Chino:








A photo of Sophie as a kitten (the mother of my kittens in my profile avatar:








And now Sophie as an adult:










Chino's brother Jake:










And last but not least, Jasper:


----------



## buffie

Meeko Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll my little nippy sweetie..............


----------



## lymorelynn

The current crew of Siameezers
Ruby









Coco








And the best baby blues belonging to Daisy


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Sacremist said:


> Here are some of my other blue eyed babies:


@Sacremist - Chino, Sophie, Jake and Jasper are all absolutely lovely. I just love Jasper's "Big Boy Birman" build!



buffie said:


> Meeko Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll my little nippy sweetie..............


@buffie - What a raving beauty; that mask is just incredible!



lymorelynn said:


> The current crew of Siameezers


@lymorelynn - Don't get me wrong - I _love_ Ruby and Daisy, but Coco looks so much like my late Father's girl who came under my care when he passed that it's uncanny. Coco has the classic "New Look" 1970s profile and broadened forehead mask which Sin-Chiang Cattery developed in their parallel lines.

This is a poor scan of a photo, but here she is - Victoria, (out of _Medina_ of Sin-Chiang), taken on her penultimate birthday:










Thanks for showing off all these stunning kitties; I hope that everyone who's owned by a Meezer of any kind (and we all know that they _are_ the Bosses, no matter where they might live) will share their photos too!
.


----------



## Sacrechat

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Sacremist - Chino, Sophie, Jake and Jasper are all absolutely lovely. I just love Jasper's "Big Boy Birman" build!
> 
> @buffie - What a raving beauty; that mask is just incredible!
> 
> @lymorelynn - Don't get me wrong - I _love_ Ruby and Daisy, but Coco looks so much like my late Father's girl who came under my care when he passed that it's uncanny. Coco has the classic "New Look" 1970s profile and broadened forehead mask which Sin-Chiang Cattery developed in their parallel lines.
> 
> This is a poor scan of a photo, but here she is - Victoria, (out of _Medina_ of Sin-Chiang), taken on her penultimate birthday:
> 
> View attachment 376564
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing off all these stunning kitties; I hope that everyone who's owned by a Meezer of any kind (and we all know that they _are_ the Bosses, no matter where they might live) will share their photos too!
> .


Thank you, he's considered very good type.


----------



## mightyboosh

Here's little Ragdoll Ivor. We catsit him sometimes for a friend.


----------



## MilleD

Sadly no longer with me, but this was Sasha.

Sasha the cat by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@mightyboosh - I can't see enough of Ivor; what a regal Ragdoll!



MilleD said:


> Sadly no longer with me, but this was Sasha.
> 
> Sasha the cat by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


@MilleD - Sasha was positively startling. I thought that Dorothy Hinds-Dougherty's influence in Moo Shu's eye colour was fabulous, but Sasha had her beat all hollow. Those eyes are truly luminous. Just... "wow!"
.


----------



## MilleD

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @mightyboosh - I can't see enough of Ivor; what a regal Ragdoll!
> 
> @MilleD - Sasha was positively startling. I thought that Dorothy Hinds-Dougherty's influence in Moo Shu's eye colour was fabulous, but Sasha had her beat all hollow. Those eyes are truly luminous. Just... "wow!"
> .


She was 'only' a moggy too. I loved her greatly, she is still missed.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

MilleD said:


> She was 'only' a moggy too. I loved her greatly, she is still missed.


@MilleD - There's no such thing as, "_only_ a moggy." I've nine moggies out of a clowder of eleven cats - eight of whom are former ferals - and every one of them has the Heart of a lion. Cats embody - as Byron wrote long ago in his Newfoundland's epitaph - "all the virtues of Man, without his vices."

Moggies simply have a different _manner_ of pedigree - a pedigree made up of determination, inner strength, and the sort of raw beauty which Sasha wore like a queen's robes. I've known a fair number of people in quite nearly sixty-five years; not a single one of them was ever a match for the temperament nor for the Nature of any moggy I've ever known.
.


----------



## MilleD

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @MilleD - There's no such thing as, "_only_ a moggy." I've nine moggies out of a clowder of eleven cats - eight of whom are former ferals - and every one of them has the Heart of a lion. Cats embody - as Byron wrote long ago in his Newfoundland's epitaph - "all the virtues of Man, without his vices."
> 
> Moggies simply have a different _manner_ of pedigree - a pedigree made up of determination, inner strength, and the sort of raw beauty which Sasha wore like a queen's robes. I've known a fair number of people in quite nearly sixty-five years; not a single one of them was ever a match for the temperament nor for the Nature of any moggy I've ever known.
> .


That's why i put the 'only ' in inverted commas 

I love that picture so much i had it made into a big canvas.


----------



## Chippers

Neville


----------



## Chippers

Sorry that was huge!


----------



## MilleD

Chippers said:


> Sorry that was huge!


Huge is good when he looks like that :Joyful


----------



## raysmyheart

MilleD said:


> Huge is good when he looks like that :Joyful


@MilleD I agree with that! @Chippers Neville has stunning eyes.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Not a fur cat but it has blue eyes


----------



## QOTN

Mewzishun Gamba March 2000 - June 2016


----------



## raysmyheart

MilleD said:


> Sadly no longer with me, but this was Sasha.
> 
> Sasha the cat by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


@MilleD your Sasha was beautiful, with beautiful, gentle eyes.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy Blue eyes.


----------



## raysmyheart

mightyboosh said:


> Here's little Ragdoll Ivor. We catsit him sometimes for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 376577
> View attachment 376578


@mightyboosh I will volunteer to catsit for Ragdoll Ivor any day! Those eyes! :Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy outdoor Blue Eyes.


----------



## Jcatbird

Speedy is a beauty! @raysmyheart 
@MilleD The photo of Sasha is gorgeous!


----------



## MilleD

Jcatbird said:


> Speedy is a beauty! @raysmyheart
> @MilleD The photo of Sasha is gorgeous!


Thanks, she was a sweety.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

lea247 said:


> Arthur
> View attachment 377965


@lea247 - Wow - he's_ incredibly_ handsome; what a gorgeous Flame Point!
.


----------



## LeArthur

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @lea247 - Wow - he's_ incredibly_ handsome; what a gorgeous Flame Point!
> .


He says thank you :Smuggrin


----------



## raysmyheart

lea247 said:


> Arthur
> View attachment 377965


This is such a beautiful photo @lea247 ! Arthur is very handsome and I just love his wonderful colors and beautiful blue eyes! I love your avatar, too.:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy.


----------



## BlossBea18

This is my cutie, Blossom :Shy


----------



## raysmyheart

BlossBea18 said:


> This is my cutie, Blossom :Shy


What a lovely photo of a very beautiful kitty! Blossom looks very sweet, I love her beautiful eyes @BlossBea18


----------



## BlossBea18

Thank you @raysmyheart :Cat


----------



## Sophiespn

My beautiful 11 days old Michonne


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy.


----------



## TommyB

This is Cerulean.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

TommyB said:


> This is Cerulean.
> 
> View attachment 386050
> View attachment 386051
> View attachment 386052


@TommyB - Now _there_ is a cat who's aptly named; those eyes are absolutely stunning! Even Moo Shu Snowshoe is jealous.










Welcome to PetForums, by the way!
.


----------



## Korin

Korin's eyes change depending on lighting.


----------



## Siameezers

A few of my blue eyed beauties!!


----------



## DolomiTTe

Cloud only has one blue eye, don't know if this counts.


----------



## thefiresidecat

@DolomiTTe is she blind in the one eye? pretty baby.
I only have one blue eyed baby, meomoto he is at least partially blind in one eye. some kind of injury from living on the mean streets. we call him our feral but he crawled into our laps when we found him. he only weighed 5 pounds. he was living in a strip mall behind a petco. they didn't know he was back there raiding their garbage. poor thing had to be treated for rat poisoning wounds to his eyes and mouth. kidney problems from malnutrition and possibly poison. (it's stayed stable in the time we've had him) the picture of him on the bed is probably the day or the second day we brought him in. he is so super friendly. he had made friends with the other cats except one pretty much the first week we had him. lol. the picture in the box is five years later lol.

now he weighs 13 or 14 pounds. he was in such bad shape when we found him they estimated his age to be ten or more. then it was downgraded to maybe 5.. now I wonder if he was even younger. look at his coat in the first pic compared to 5 years later. we've had him almost 7 years now.


----------



## DolomiTTe

Meomoto looks gorgeous, he's very lucky to have found you. No Cloud isn't blind in one eye (her eyes reflect differently for some reason, which looks odd on photographs), although she is totally deaf.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy.


----------



## raysmyheart

A Reflective & Thoughtful Speedy Blue Eyes.:Cat


----------



## MilkyVanilla




----------



## raysmyheart

MilkyVanilla said:


>


Oh, they have such beautiful eyes and look very sweet kitties! Simply stunning photos!:Cat


----------



## Korin

Took Korin on a little trip


----------



## raysmyheart

Korin is a beautiful girl @Korin. Her fur looks so soft and fluffy!


----------



## Korin

raysmyheart said:


> Korin is a beautiful girl @Korin. Her fur looks so soft and fluffy!


Thank you, yes her fur is very silky and soft. Give speedy a little boop for me.


----------



## Sнarкy

I love my twin's blue eyes.


----------



## niamh123

What beautiful cats you have


----------



## Veronica Chapman

I only just came across this thread of all the beauties here. Strictly, our beloved Benji did not blue eyes but he was so so well loved. We miss him everyday.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Got lost somewhere, here are a few more.
Veronica x


----------



## thefiresidecat

I'd count that as blue eyes. what a stunner


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Thank you the firesidecat and Raysmyheart .
We are missing him badly


----------



## raysmyheart

Veronica Chapman said:


> Thank you the firesidecat and Raysmyheart .
> We are missing him badly


These are beautiful photos @Veronica Chapman of Benji. I am so sorry for your loss. 
Thank you for sharing these. Benji had such gentle and beautiful eyes.


----------



## Zenia

This is Cocoa.Her pupils are so huge on this picture that you can barely see them lol. They’re an icy blue, I never realised how popular blue eyes were on cats until people kept commenting on them. The little blue ( formerly known as Duck ) now has orange eyes, and is with a new person but I thought I’d share him just for cuteness.


----------



## raysmyheart

@Zenia - what precious Cats are Cocoa and Duck! I can see so much sweetness in their faces! Thank you, I really enjoy seeing these beautiful photos!


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Your cats are gorgeous Zenia and welcome to Pet Forum. We just loss Benji 5 weeks ago and still very very sad :Arghh


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you @Veronica Chapman for sharing this photo of beautiful Benji, I know you are missing him. I wish I were there to give you a hug, but I will send one here with this message.♥


----------



## Veronica Chapman

I know it sounds stupid, but I still almost everyday. Thanking you for your welcoming hug. My lovely husband feels the same about Benji too.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Oh dear typo, I mean I still cry almost everyday. 
Be no was a friendly,large , loud talkative, confident Bengal, Territorial but not a bully. Missing him lying on my lap most evenings. Sorry to go on about my lovely boy.


----------



## raysmyheart

Veronica Chapman said:


> Sorry to go on about my lovely boy.


There is no need to be sorry @Veronica Chapman , it is just natural that you miss your sweet Benji. I am so glad that you are able to share his beautiful pictures with us.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy -


----------



## Zenia

raysmyheart said:


> @Zenia - what precious Cats are Cocoa and Duck! I can see so much sweetness in their faces! Thank you, I really enjoy seeing these beautiful photos!





Veronica Chapman said:


> Your cats are gorgeous Zenia and welcome to Pet Forum. We just loss Benji 5 weeks ago and still very very sad :Arghh
> View attachment 407178


Thankyou both  I'm very sorry for your loss, he looks like a very lovely boy.


----------



## Chris13

My girl


----------



## raysmyheart

Chris13 said:


> My girl


Oh, what a beautiful Kitty! ♥


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Chris 13, your beautiful girl is stunning.
Rays my heart, we have a gorgeous girl too.
Meet Cato. She is 9 yes old and lovely. She has amber eyes. She is our first ever girl, so so different from Benji who was a real fellah. Both super cats.


----------



## raysmyheart

Veronica Chapman said:


> Chris 13, your beautiful girl is stunning.
> Rays my heart, we have a gorgeous girl too.
> Meet Cato. She is 9 yes old and lovely. She has amber eyes. She is our first ever girl, so so different from Benji who was a real fellah. Both super cats.
> View attachment 439962


Cato is a precious Kitty @Veronica Chapman ! She is beautiful and I love her gentle expression! ♥


----------



## Veronica Chapman

raysmyheart said:


> Cato is a precious Kitty @Veronica Chapman ! She is beautiful and I love her gentle expression! ♥


Cato is a rescue whose human mum couldn't manage her multiple furries family of 4. Cato has taken over the role of Alpha cat causing disharmony in their home. We offered to take her. She is delightful, more like a kitten, half the size of Benji :Cat and we adore her.


----------



## Katkins20

This is one of my blue eyed babies Ming, my wee fuzzy emperor.


----------



## Katkins20

This is Fluff, my other blue eyed baby.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Katkins20 said:


> View attachment 443008
> 
> This is Fluff, my other blue eyed baby.


Such beautiful blue eyes, both gorgeous. Enjoy them x.


----------



## raysmyheart

Fluff and Ming are beautiful Kitties @Katkins20 ! I can see from their faces they are very sweet, too. :Cat ♥


----------



## KinoaKiki

Beautiful. I also love cats but we dont have any one


----------



## Daisy91

What gorgeous kitties they all are!

Heres my blue eyed baby stopping me from getting any work done haha


----------



## teddylion

Loving all the blue eyes here! My ragdoll's baby blues seem to be growing darker with time as they were very pale to begin with (now 14 months old).


----------



## Aimeecasperbluepixie

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> There's something magical about kitties with blue eyes, and those baby blues range from piercing ice blue right through aquamarine, sky blue and deepest Lapis. Prompted by photos of the gorgeous Birmans posted by @Sacremist in the recent Welcome Thread that's been sullying the Cat Chat front page, I ran a couple of different theme searches, and could locate no single thread devoted to showing off all the blue-eyed darlings of Cat Chat - and this place is absolutely _rife_ with Meezers of every description - and all those _other_ "Eeses" too - Siamese and Javanese and Balinese and Eezers I don't even know about.
> 
> Let's see them all here then - a place where these blue-eyed beauties can shine - and where the rest of us can come to plot our next cat theft "ooh" and "ahh" over them! I'll even _start_ with my current Meese-like thing: Moo Shu Snowshoe. Oh, she's a beautiful girl - but _only_ on the _outside._
> 
> View attachment 376474
> 
> 
> View attachment 376475
> 
> 
> There - I've shown you mine; now let's see yours!
> .


----------



## Psygon

Gorgeous cats


----------



## Katkins20

raysmyheart said:


> Fluff and Ming are beautiful Kitties @Katkins20 ! I can see from their faces they are very sweet, too. :Cat ♥


Yes my boys are very sweet in thier own unique way. Fuzz is my lovable dofus, and Ming is my very shy cuddle bug.


----------

